# Epson CX8400 Inkjet Printer CIS



## brichllc (Sep 13, 2008)

I am new to the t-shirt busines considering the purchase of a Epson CX8400 All-in-One Color Inkjet Printer. Can someone tell me how well it works for heat transfers and which CIS system will work best?

Im looking to use my own custom designs from Corel x4 on jpss transfer paper. Any advice you could provide would be awesome. I love this forum lots of information for a newbie like me. I look forward to your responses.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I haven't been on this particular forum that long but you may wanna post this on the vinyl/transfer section lol

Not super familiar with transfers but I personally recommend a better printer that use like pigment based inks because they last long time.
Ultrachrome inks from Epson or get a used 2200 or Canon has some cheaper printers with long life inks now as well as HP but Epson one are higher in price 

I learned this over the years garbage in garbage out so you use printer with not good adhesion it will fade after first wash and in sun  hope this sorta help you out

I been to plenty of printing trade shows over years so I sorta know about printing lol


----------

